# New extreme minimalist style trailers?



## timprebble (Apr 26, 2019)

liking this new style, with the BOOMs turned down to a reasonable level...


of course vid has been taken down now, 
admin you can delete this thread


----------



## NoamL (Apr 26, 2019)

Didn't this happen to Tom Cruise's _The Mummy_ trailer too?


----------



## NoamL (Apr 26, 2019)

The funny thing is it would actually be audacious to start a trailer like this. When every trailer is trying to outdo the next, what's the ultimate trump card? Silence. But you couldn't do it for the whole trailer I think.


----------



## erica-grace (Apr 26, 2019)

Shows you why music in trailers is so important.


----------



## brenneisen (Apr 26, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> Shows you why music in trailers is so important.



and sfx


----------



## charlieclouser (Apr 26, 2019)

I think it's cool that they used the score from Hitchcock's "The Birds" for this trailer.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 26, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Didn't this happen to Tom Cruise's _The Mummy_ trailer too?


This?


----------



## NoamL (Apr 26, 2019)

1:13 - me when a cue has already been bounced to audio but now needs to be exactly one measure longer


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 26, 2019)

Well they are certainly handy for composer/sound design practice. People ask for exactly that all the time.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 26, 2019)

Well, movie trailers have advanced to the level of an distinct art form. The art being the ability to cram as much atrocious and physically painful garbage noise into a short sequence as humanly possible. From that perspective, I'd perceive this kind of thing as a huge improvement.


----------



## timprebble (Apr 26, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> ....I'd perceive this kind of thing as a huge improvement.



I agree... Also suspect the dialogue editor (if there even was one) wasn't counting on it being heard this way....


----------



## Henu (Apr 27, 2019)

1. Where are Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones?
2. Why has the movie called "_Men_ in Black" suddenly replaced another of those men with a woman?
3. What the hell has happened to quality assurance?

Yes, I'm old, grumpy and love the earlier movies.


----------



## angeruroth (Apr 27, 2019)

Dr.Quest said:


> Well they are certainly handy for composer/sound design practice. People ask for exactly that all the time.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Divico (Apr 27, 2019)

Henu said:


> 1. Where are Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones?
> 2. Why has the movie called "_Men_ in Black" suddenly replaced another of those men with a woman?
> 3. What the hell has happened to quality assurance?
> 
> Yes, I'm old, grumpy and love the earlier movies.


+1 on this. As to women.... Political correctnes is going ape shit, at least in europe. I have the feeling that roles are given to people to satisy this not brcause they fit the role. No im not a schovenist or racist, an actor has to fit the role whocared if hes male/female blacknor white, there has to be a reason why its him. Ad to the movie, Ive forgotten they announced it. Ive seen the trailer in the movies, but was rather turned away by it.


----------



## mscp (Apr 27, 2019)

Box office numbers never lie. Let's see how things will pan out with the new leading role. 

Trailers are a hit and miss. Often - it is like judging a book by its cover.


----------



## timprebble (Apr 27, 2019)

Hard to believe its 2019 and people are complaining about _a woman in a lead role in a Hollywood film that they haven't even seen yet.... _


----------



## WaveRider (Apr 27, 2019)

timprebble said:


> Hard to believe its 2019 and people are complaining about _a woman in a lead role in a Hollywood film that they haven't even seen yet.... _



I'm complaining because the woman is cisgender. Sorry, still not woke enough.


----------



## timprebble (Apr 27, 2019)

WaveRider said:


> I'm complaining because the woman is cisgender. Sorry, still not woke enough.



huh?

for the second time, the film hasn't been released yet


----------



## Henu (Apr 28, 2019)

timprebble said:


> Hard to believe its 2019 and people are complaining about _a woman in a lead role in a Hollywood film that they haven't even seen yet.... _



On the contrary- it's easy to believe it's 2019, because people deliberately misunderstand and get offended about something that nobody said. 

Here, have a strawwoman.


----------



## YaniDee (Apr 28, 2019)

Not impressed by the trend of making remakes and changing an established character from male to female or white to black to make it more "original and modern"..too easy and not that creative.


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 28, 2019)

Henu said:


> 2. Why has the movie called "_Men_ in Black" suddenly replaced another of those men with a woman?


i don't care - as long as will be not as horrible as the last ghostbusters


----------



## SBK (Apr 28, 2019)

Sorry but what exactly happened to the music?


----------



## kevthurman (Apr 28, 2019)

how embarassing


----------



## kevthurman (Apr 28, 2019)

YaniDee said:


> Not impressed by the trend of making remakes and changing an established character from male to female or white to black to make it more "original and modern"..too easy and not that creative.


Well they haven't... these are just different agents...


----------

